# Anubias 'Snowflake'



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Hope this photo downloads. 
I am thinking of splitting this to grow it in two separate pots and multiply it.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance. Bill


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow I am super jealous! I have been wanting a white anubias for a very long time! From what I have read on anubias you will have to cut the rhizome and it should be fine, but don't quote me on this! There are a few people on here that offer these up for sale from time to time, you could probably send them a PM if they don't respond and they could give you more informative advice. Just wanted to say it again, amazing! Super Jealous!! If you do split it or happen to sell off a tiny piece let me know what kinda price you are looking for.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

It is the only Anubias that really "popped" off the page when I saw its photo for the first time. When it was finally offered for sale I bought the only one offered.

Am not sure how rare it is, but it was very expensive and mine will never be for sale. It is a super plant.

Thanks for your tips. 
Bill


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Stunning...


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

saddletramp said:


> mine will never be for sale.


So you'll give away free pieces instead?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Acro said:


> So you'll give away free pieces instead?


I wish!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Grow them terrestrially. It will grow much faster.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Grow them terrestrially. It will grow much faster.


He is growing it terrestrially.

Bill, just cut the rhizome and replant the tops. New shoots will appear from the mother rhizome.

Nice plant by the way.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Well, well, well! Look who just chimed in!
Yes, it is growing emersed.

So, if the front of the plant is cut off and put in its own pot and the base(original portion) is left in the pot, as is, then the front will grow forward in the new pot and the base will develop shoots off the sides?? 

Will the base develop just one new shoot or will several offshoots develop?

I paid so much for the original (it was worth every penny) that I do not want to mess it up. This plant is petite in size but stands out like a glittering diamond in the emersed tank it is growing in.
Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, that is what should happen in a perfect scenario. If you're lucky multiple new shoots will develop from the base. 

Another method to stimulate new shoots are to nick the rhizome (half way through the diameter of the rhizome) with a razor. New shoots may develop from the nicked areas.


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh I want one of those ssooooooooooooo bbbaaadddllllyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

Every time ive tried to nick the rhizomes on my anubias, nothing happened (and seemed to take the plant longer to grow a new leaf). I would never attempt that on a $100 plant. 

but im jealous, ive been wanting two of those for my tanks for the longest time. But I just cant justify $200 on plants. Im not that much of a baller


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Bills got all the good stuff! What substrate do you have these in Bill? Mine has some leaves that are all white, some with green specs. Yours is dominantly white, what kinda light you using? Sorry bud, i know im always hounding you with questions lol


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

The plant is in a pot of standard potting mix composed of mostly Miracle Gro Organic Top Soil, some earthworm castings, a little red clay, fine silica sand and that is about it. It was planted in that. A little gravel top dressing was added and the rhizome lifted just a touch so it rests on the top dressing.
It is grown emersed and fertilized every 2 to 3 weeks along with all the Crypts. The lighting is two T5s about 16" above the surface of the substrate.
It is that simple.
Wish I had the guts to attempt messing with this thing for propagation purposes.
Once you get one of these things, you admiration for it increases. They are superb little jewels that really command attention.
Steve drops in from Hawaii every few weeks just to look see it.
Bill


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! That's a beautiful anubias. Is it a form of anubias petite?

If it was mine, I would chop it in half but make sure both ends have roots in the substrate and repot just the top in a few weeks until it's established again. 

How's the weather over there? Still snowed in?


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Thanks so much. I may just try what you recommend based on your experience with all the rare stuff.
Bill


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

How a about a raok for a snap of rhyzome? What a beauty! That's the best picture I've ever seen of that type.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If he did that, would probably be the most popular ROAK ever! Even a small piece of this plant will go for $30-$50 easy.


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

I've seen small, 1-3 leaf marbled ones sell for $70+. I can't imagine how much that plant is actually worth.


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

I see you are nearby in the chicago area, if you happen to need a "plant sitter" let me know /sneaky-eyes/


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Marbled and variegated are often much more than the regular white.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Really? I got my marlbed anubias waaay cheaper then my snow white.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

aquarist said:


> Marbled and variegated are often much more than the regular white.


Don't think so...


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I have about 6 of the anubias white....they are small plants since I keep cutting them. You can cut the rhizome and just create two plants which will grow faster once they start going again.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Thanks to all. Snow White will have surgery today!! She will turn into twins.......or triples, not sure yet!
It is such a beautiful specimen, at least in my eyes. It is hard to see it messed up for a while.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

The stem has now been cut two weeks +.

Attached is a photo trying to show where two new buds are starting to grow at the tip of the rhizome where it was cut. look right past the tip of the finger in the photo.

There is also a third new leaf is coming up a little to the right of the end of the old stem tip.

Thanks for the encouragement to cut this stem.

Bill


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm glad that its working out for you! Really is a beautiful plant and i'm sure you'll be glad when you have multiple of them


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

I am wondering when I can cut the front portion again. Anyone have any suggestion as to when it can be done?

Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I would er on the side of caution until the babies get a little bigger. I imagine that producing side shoots take a good bit of energy from the plant, especially when its a response from "damage" to the plant. I personally wouldn't do it until, the babies had a root or two of their own, that way in the event that the mother plant starts to ever go south, you could just pop off the babies and be safe. But as the old adage goes, there is more than one way to skin a cat. 
Hope you enjoyed your trip down here Bill,
Joshua


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Oh yes, we sure enjoyed being down in your neck of the woods!! 

The music and food at French Quarter Festival was superb (see photo). wish we could have gotten together.

Bill


----------



## cape (Oct 26, 2013)

Great looking plant. Am wondering what humidity you keep the tank at? Also, is the rhizome submerged or just soil/roots are?


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

The plant is in about 90% humidity in a closed fish tank.

The roots, like those of a mangrove, hold the rhizome off the substrate as it grows along.

Having little chlorophyll, it is a slow grower but......beautiful!

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

*New Anubias 'Snowflake' photo of plantlets developing*

The attached photo shows two plantlets developing on the end of the rhizome, if one looks closely.

A little to the right of those two, a third one is developing on the rhizome. It shows itself as a shorter leaf, not full length leaf.

The forward portion of the rhizome has again been cut and a tiny bud is developing and visible, if one uses magnification.

Thanks to those who made suggestions about reproducing this beautiful plant.

Bill


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

*Update photo of new plantlets!!*

Look just right of the plant tag and down near the bottom of the plant. This photo you see the developing plantlets. It shows that cutting the rhizome successfully produced offshoots. 

The developing plantlets are growing rather rapidly for a plant with little chlorophyll.

I hope this documentation helps other, as it has helped me, thanks to those whose suggestion on TPT helped to "get it right".

Bill


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Ooops, I think I previously posted this photo. Sorry. 

An updated photo will be posted soon.

Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I would cut the front portion again. Maybe even the back portion in half too.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, this plant is one of my favorites. The white leaves are unreal.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking forward to the updated photo. I hope you propagate a lot of the stuff and start selling it. I think it will be very popular.

The funny thing is, most white plants can't grow very well, if at all, because they can't make sugars from white leaves. But this anubias variety has green rhizomes and stems which provide the sugars and pale white leaves which do nothing other than look good. A very lucky combination!


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Zapins, thanks for the info and kind comments.

Your comments regarding chlorophyll being visible in the rhizome and none in the leaves is the reason it is grown here under very high light.

The unusual thing is that it "SEEMS" that 'Snowflake' is growing more rapidly since it has been divided. However, the increased growth is occurring in the newly developing plantlets. The original apical growing point is still "chugging" along at the same speed 

Right now, there are five new plants developing after the main plant stem was severed in two places, three on the first portion cut and two on the second.

More photos will follow soon. Shortly the plantlets will be significantly large er and will photograph better.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

*Recent photos of new plantlets*

These photos show the new plantlets that have developed as thwe result of cutting the rhizome in two places.

I believe there are at least six plant now!!

The divisions have worked well. Thanks to all.

Bill


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Beautiful Bill!!!


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Well, it was the plant, not me! 

It is a superb cultivar. I have seen Anubias 'Snowflake' specimens that are not nearly as pure white inhe leaves as this one. However, they are call 'Snowflake'.

I feel it a responsibility to maintain this special plant. It needs a special name to differentiate it from anything else bless there are other examples of the plant that look like this.

Do others have photos they can post here?

So, as they say, "what's in a name?".

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Still drool over this plant. Ever since I have seen your snowflake I have obsessed over getting one but haven't found any at the right price yet. I am excited that your's is splitting well, maybe soon you'll have too may babies and want to share, that is a specimen that is defiantly with the asking price of all the other "snowflakes"!!

As for a name, might as well play off the already snowflake and go with Snow White, because she's a princess!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, when are you going to share? And for how much?


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Maybe they will be large enough next year. They won't be cheap if any are offered. 

I might just keep a colony of them.

Hard to say at this time.

Bill


----------

